# Wind Generators



## cmpdad (Jan 4, 2006)

Has anyone ever used a wind generator. How did it work? Cost? Type? Maintainence? Thanks


----------



## S.NIEMI (Oct 26, 2007)

I'd love to know also.......get right off the grid. I have an old silo I coud rig one on. Seems the way to go!!


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Look up Loghaven.com,it's a bed and breakfast down the road from me.They have a wind mill as primary power and I believe the guy gives seminars on them also,maybe he can give ya some info...


----------



## wingsfan2 (Feb 26, 2009)

skulldugary said:


> Look up Loghaven.com,it's a bed and breakfast down the road from me.They have a wind mill as primary power and I believe the guy gives seminars on them also,maybe he can give ya some info...


The website loghaven.com took me to is in Utah, is that the right site?
I have been looking into a windmill also.It is not cheap, but Michigan is starting to give some kickbacks on the cost.


----------



## KS up north (Jan 2, 2004)

Checkout Northerntool.com, they have a few options and all necessary apparatus.http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/NTESearch?storeId=6970&N=0&Ntk=All&Ntt=windmill&Nty=1&D=windmill&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Dx=mode+matchallpartial


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

Take a look at this company: http://www.endurancewindpower.com/product_features.html 

I'm sure they are big $$ but they connect directly to the power grid and generate AC power not DC so no inverter needed.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

I had one customer last fall have a wind generator installed along with solar very pricey but he enjoys it so far. The system we used was from California Caletige (sp)


----------



## jondahighlander (Nov 10, 2008)

read this http://www.motherearthnews.com/Energy-Matters/Vertical-Axis-Wind-Turbines-Comparison.aspx

i am checking into also, very imformative and provides counterpoint to the popular show "living with ed"


----------



## jasperdog (Nov 8, 2007)

These look pretty interesting and made in Manistee as well. 

http://www.mariahpower.com/ 

Totally off the grid is one thing. Run the Windmill/solar into a battery bank that powers an inverter. In conjunction with the grid, I think a little more planning and engineering is required. 

We are off the grid at our deer camp in the UP and as long as you are careful with your energy use it works pretty well. We only use electricity for lights, pump, and the occasional electrical convenience appliance. Propane for the fridge,stove, and hot water. Wood heat. 

In order to have enough power to run a "normal" household it will take a lot of solar and/or wind generation.


----------



## ahoude23 (Aug 18, 2008)

I've been looking into it myself. Check out Burgey in addition to the ones at this link: http://www.awea.org/smallwind/smsyslst.html. Check out their speed vs. power production. You may have 2 wind turbines rated for 2500 watts, but one may be at 11 MPH wind speed and the other may be at 22MPH wind speed.


----------



## Formula31 (Feb 17, 2009)

Call the Grand Rapids Chapter of the Izaak Walton League. One of the main people for developement and sales is in this area. His daughter just spoke at a meeting a few weeks ago. He would have all the info you could possibly need. Good Luck. Cascade Engineering


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Guys,I'm very sorry I posted the wrong web site addy......it's loghavenbb.com....sorry I messed up.


----------



## pikeslayer (Mar 26, 2008)

I built a 12' home brew turbine. It makes great power but I live in the trees. It's up 54' and only gets wind in spurts and waves. It will make up to 2,000 watts in spurts but only averages about 50 watts! Even so most people with wind generators pay more for power than they would if they bought the grid power. I have $4,000 into mine and will never get that back. I have $1,000 in just batteries and will never get that back either. Pluss every seven years or so you need to get new batteries! If you buy a turbine you need to either do it as a hobbie, or because there is no grid in your area! Everyone thinks they can save money with R - E but the truth is it will always cost more than grid power. A good place to learn how to make one is www.otherpower.com You can learn alot there! I garentee if really interested in wind you will get hook on that site! There is years of reading material there, and plans and books to buy. Plus you can buy kits too. $4,000 was everything tower too. Plus I have a $1,700 in just the inverter. Batteries are the bigest downfall to R-E! They alone will cost you more than the grid! A wind turbine isn't something for the average Joe. You have to mantain them and the tower. Making one is a great sense of acomplishment! It is a great feeling after raising one and seeing the amps come in. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

This company always seems to have them on sale on Amazon and other sites. http://www.sunforceproducts.com/ They also seem to get pretty good reviews.
If I buy the house that I'm looking at right now, I think I'm going to start with powering the pole barn with their larger wind turbine and multiple solar panels. If that works out well, I might might have to look in to gradually going completely off grid. My friends who own a fishing resort in Canada are completely off grid, but they do have to run a generator for about 4 hours a day.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

Detroit edison wants to raise rates another 11%


----------



## wingsfan2 (Feb 26, 2009)

mike the pike said:


> Detroit edison wants to raise rates another 11%


I seen that on the news this morning and it is the governments fault. Edison says it is to cover upgrades that the government is making them do. I think it is Bull crap.The economy is going in the dumps and they want to raise the rates THAT much higher.:help:


----------



## mkarpov (Jan 12, 2009)

wingsfan2 said:


> I seen that on the news this morning and it is the governments fault. Edison says it is to cover upgrades that the government is making them do. I think it is Bull crap.The economy is going in the dumps and they want to raise the rates THAT much higher.:help:


That makes zero sense... they should be getting tons of money from Obama's stimulus package. 154 Billion dollars was granted to the infrastructure and energy industries for upgrades such as this.


----------



## jasperdog (Nov 8, 2007)

Big electrical power use is way off. US Steel alone is using $4.5Million a month less power from DTE right now. Think about how much less all the rest of the industrial users are using. 

Whether any of us like it or not, they subsidize the residential rates. The increase DTE wants is not even close to what they really need. Get ready.......


----------

